# Boss EXT plow deflector For Sale



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a Boss EXT plow deflector for sale. It is still in box that boss sent me with parts and instructions.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

snowplower1 said:


> I have a Boss EXT plow deflector for sale. It is still in box that boss sent me with parts and instructions.


Why are you not using it??...Did the plow disintegrate before you could put it on??


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Defcon 5 said:


> Why are you not using it??...Did the plow disintegrate before you could put it on??


That makes total sense.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> Why are you not using it??...Did the plow disintegrate before you could put it on??


Technically no, but boss decided to buy the plow back from me. Now I don't have an ext and I think I will be buying a dxt next season


----------

